# Frederick, MD - Dingo YF Blk/Smoke



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: DINGO*: Petfinder

Ususual coloring underneath, didn't know how to describe it

*My Contact Info*


Frederick County Animal Control
Frederick, MD
301-600-1546


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

omg beautiful. bump bump bump! she needs some good food in her! That poor beautiful coat...someone help her out!!!

9 hours from me...too far...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like either a bi-color or a black with bleed through? Either way...she's beautiful!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Soon as I saw her I thought of this girl:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ville-white-cottage-area-blk-german-shep.html

But the chest has no markings.

She's beautiful, hope she makes it.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

APBTLove said:


> Soon as I saw her I thought of this girl:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ville-white-cottage-area-blk-german-shep.html
> 
> But the chest has no markings.
> ...


 
someone should contact this lady who is missing their dog just to make sure it isn't hers??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says Lost/Found


----------

